# Feel Like I'm Going Nowhere



## JackieT (Mar 10, 2011)

To sum it up, I dont know what i want to do, or know what i'm good at.

Failed countless times in school ever since i entered kindergarten. Teachers were frustrated with me because i was slow & inattentive & "lazy", peers made fun of me, only had a few friends. Even my guidance counselor said i wasnt going to get anywhere because "i dont try hard enough". 

Things are weird at home. The moment anyone brings up "school", it turns awkward. And EVERYONE asks "Hows school going?" the moment they strike up a convo with me (like siblings or family friends when they visit home).

I attempted running away last June (huge mistake, i regret it, dont ever do it), & after deciding to stay, my parents agreed to letting me move out. So, I did.... Had an awesome roommate, just had a good life. She couldnt stand living with me because of certain things i did (i.e. i would stay in my room for a whole day or come home at 4am). because of her, i moved back here last month. 

Im still struggling with college, treatment isnt helping, stress with high expectaion parents, something is always keeping me from going outside... i feel like something is missing.

I need help, but ive run out of options.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Laziness is soooooo hard to beat, lol. Maybe try online courses or try getting a job at a store.


----------



## robintas (Sep 29, 2011)

*Going Nowhere?*

Hey Jackie, at 20 I wouldn't be too concerned about feeling like you aren't going anywhere. You have a lot of life to explore yet. Don't worry about what people expect of you! Guidance councillors are full of BS and are really only there to push people into the status quo.

You may not know exactly where you want to go at the present but think about the things that you do like - that might even be just watching tv - and make something of it. Maybe you like art / dancing / chemistry. Maybe you think that you could never be any good at the things you do like? I've done all sorts of things and have found that the people who really believe in themselves are the ones that are happy - regardless of what they do. I guess it isn't always easy to come to believing in one-self. Requires some positive reinforcement along the way.

Anyway, I'm probably not the best person to give advice as I found your thread by searching "I'm 54 and don't know where I'm going" I guess if I was able to go back to being 20 something I would really make an effort to pursue the things I liked. Now, at 54, I still know that I like the same things (music and art) but I've wasted so much time. I now have to contribute to family life (and am subsequently restricted by the need to keep an income stream) and there just doesn't seem to be enough time to get good at anything anymore. But when you think about it - what does it matter if you never get "good" at something? We only have one life. We have to live it and try to do what we can to love it!


----------

